# Lice in baby goats



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

I am new to the goat world and need help please. Two baby goats were disowned by their moms each supposedly from different moms both of them were born early saturday morning. The male I got on Sunday and the female Tuesday once her mom started pooping and urinating on her etc. I brought her home gave her a bath and blow dryed her. 

They are staying in my house in a spare bathroom. Yesterday I noticed what appeared to be one of the biting lice crawling on the female I got it and killed it. Tonight I saw one on the male but could not get to it.

How do I get rid of the lice on the kids? I will be handling them and my nephews possibly. I was told flea soap but I'm concerned they are to young.

Can I get the lice? I've heard yes and no.

Will my dogs get the lice? I have a dog on chemo and need to be careful. 

Will I need to treat my house?
What do I need to do in goat pen which is a large Rubbermaid tote with a bath mat than potty pads on it with a blanket at one end. They have a light on them and of course the floor is tile. 

Do I need to get them out of the house? Rather them stay inside due to weather and other outdoor animals.

Thanks


----------



## SVWfarmer (Dec 5, 2013)

When I was doing wildlife rehab it was common for animals to come in with both lice and fleas. I had a room in my basement for young intakes so I would first bathe them with dawn dish soap, dry them well and then put a light dusting of DE in their new living area. Never had a problem with others picking up unwanted parasites but like anything else it is possbile.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Cylence is what I suggest for lice, never used it on any babies so young though. If you choose to use it maybe just a teaspoon drizzled down their back. 
DE might work pretty good though.
No you can not get the lice from the goats & I don't think your dog either. Usually goat lice are species specific.


----------



## ready2rope (Dec 25, 2013)

I took the bug to the vet to make sure what I have and its lice. I was given some options.
1. Give the .2 ml of inj. Ivomec it will stay in the system long enough to kill hatched eggs as well.
2. Adamd flea and tick spray follow the directions on it like I was putting on kitten or puppy. 
3. 7 dust but only as last resort can make them sick etc. Being so young.

Major issue is they are so young and not typical for babies to get lice. I called man where the babies came from to let him know. All the products you each reccomended he said were great ideas if the were a bit older.dawn dish soap always good to use.

Thank you so much for taking your time in helping my little ones and me.


----------

